# Has Anyone Installed The Steadyfast Stabilizer System



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a OB 300rb. I have been researching some stabilizer system. I was hoping to get some feedback from Outbackers on this, and if you used them on a TT or 5th. Thanks


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't have the Steadyfast, but along with the OEM stabilizers I have a couple of Stromberg Carlson JB20 Slide-out Stabilizer which I bought from Amazon. I've placed them on my rear bumpers. I also have the Valterra 020106 RV Stabilizer. I place the latter under the frame near my steps. Both work great on our 210RS and less expensive than the SteadyFast.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I got a set of the JT Strongarm stabilizers two years ago from amazon. One of my best investments!


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the SteadyFast stabilizers on my 325FRE. They are great. Quick and simple to install. Top quality workmanship and materials.

They WORK!

What's not to like?

Go for it, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Grover said:


> I have the SteadyFast stabilizers on my 325FRE. They are great. Quick and simple to install. Top quality workmanship and materials.
> 
> They WORK!
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. They look like they are well built. How long did it take to put them on?


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

mcsquid86 said:


> I have the SteadyFast stabilizers on my 325FRE. They are great. Quick and simple to install. Top quality workmanship and materials.
> 
> They WORK!
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. They look like they are well built. How long did it take to put them on?
[/quote]

The kit comes with a drill bit and self tapping bolts. I chose to drill and tap all holes myself. That took longer. I spent just over two hours for the whole installation, including adjusting the arms to the proper length. I clamped all the brackets in place, used a transfer punch to mark the center of each hole, drilled all holes and then tapped all holes. Once the brackets were in place, installing the arms was simple.


----------



## Dutch & Di (Jun 15, 2010)

We don't have Steadyfast but have been using our stabilizers for 8 years now and have been completely happy with the elimination of movement. Hugs, Di


----------

